# condicional vs imprefeito do indicativo



## reka39

Hello! According to my book, the condicional tense can be used to ‘expressar dúvida, incerteza no passado’. Eg. O que faria ele ali? 
  But..
  What does it mean this sentence? ‘What would you have done in that situation (but you weren’t there, there was another person, you weren’t in that situation). 
  Can I substitute in this case the imperfeito, holding the same meaning to the sentence? ‘o que fazia ele ali?’
  Moreover, in the book it is written: ‘o condicional usa-se ainda para falar de uma acção posterior à época de que se fala’. Eg ‘depois de contar tudo à polícia, ele ficaria mais tranquila’. Can I substitute the conditional with the imperfeito also in this case?
  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hello! According to my book, the condicional tense can be used to ‘expressar dúvida, incerteza no passado’. Eg. O que faria ele ali?
> But..
> What does it mean this sentence? ‘What would you have done in that situation (but you weren’t there, there was another person, you weren’t in that situation).
> What would he...
> 
> Can I substitute in this case the imperfeito, holding the same meaning to the sentence? ‘o que fazia ele ali?’
> Há uma diferença no sentido:
> O que ele faria  -> estou observando uma situação ocorrida no passado, num momento em que "ele" ainda não fez nada, ainda estava por fazer.
> O que ele fazia -> estou observando uma situação ocorrida no passado, num momento em que "ele" já estava fazendo alguma coisa.
> 
> 
> Moreover, in the book it is written: ‘o condicional usa-se ainda para falar de uma acção posterior à época de que se fala’. Eg ‘depois de contar tudo à polícia, ele ficaria mais tranquila’. Can I substitute the conditional with the imperfeito also in this case?
> depois de contar tudo à polícia, ele ficaria mais tranquila -> é uma hipóstese ainda, só quando ela contasse à polícia ela ficaria tranquila.
> depois de contar tudo à polícia, ele ficava mais tranquila -> é uma situação que se repetiu várias vezes, uma coisa habitual, sempre que ela contava à polícia ela ficava mais tranquila
> Thanks for the help!!


----------



## reka39

Thanks, your explanation on the differences between the condicional and the imperfeito were very useful but  I still can’t understand what ‘o que faria ele ali? means. For example, it makes more sense (to me) If I add a condition: ‘o seu carro parou-se mas felizmente tinha um celular. O que faria ele ali sem celular, numa rua isolada na floresta?’.​


----------



## marta12

"o que faria ele ali" = "o que estaria ele a fazer ali/naquele lugar"

Terá ficado mais claro o significado?


----------



## reka39

Não L
  Is perhaps used when sb wanna comment the fact it’s unusual to find sb in a certain place? (now I’m in Turin) Yesterday I was strolling around Milan and I saw Nuno. What was Nuno doing in Milan? (Nuno is from Turin too). O que ele fazia ali?


----------



## marta12

Acho que na linguagem comum usamos: o que fazia ele ali? (eu uso) 
Na escrita, ou mais formalmente usamos: o que faria ele ali?

Gostava de ver as respostas da Englishmania e, ou do Carfer.


----------



## englishmania

*I
What would you have done in that  situation?* 
O que (é que) terias feito naquela situação?
Se fosses tu, o que é que tinhas feito?    is also possible...in Portugal, as we often replace _Condicional _with _Pret. Imperfeito _when we speak.
When you write, however, you should use the _Condicional_.
*What would you do...?  (to be more exact)*
O que (é que) farias naquela situação?  
O que (é que) _fazias_ se estivesses naquela situação?  is also possible...in Portugal, as we often replace _Condicional _with _Pret. Imperfeito _when we speak.
When you write, however, you should use the _Condicional_.

*II
Vi o João às X horas na rua X. Que estranho...*
(depois de passarmos pelo João e já não estarmos no mesmo local em que ele está)
O que estaria ele ali a fazer?/O que é que ele estaria li a fazer? correct
O que (é que) será que ele estava ali a fazer? correct and sounds more natural when speaking 
O que fazia ele ali? / O que estava ele ali a fazer?   is also possible but I don't think it expresses the same level of uncertainty (I don't know, I've thought about this for too long! lol)


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> *What would you do...?  (to be more exact)*
> O que (é que) farias naquela situação?
> O que (é que) _fazias_ se estivesses naquela situação?  is also possible...in Portugal, as we often replace _Condicional _with _Pret. Imperfeito _when we speak.
> When you write, however, you should use the _Condicional_.



Thanks for all your effords, but I still don't see the 'past' in this sentence.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thanks for all your effords, but I still don't see the 'past' in this sentence.



Pois não, de facto não está lá, mas também é um facto que no português europeu, tal como no espanhol, o condicional pode ser por vezes substituído pelo pretérito imperfeito. '_O que é que fazias nesta situação?' _não se refere realmente a uma acção passada, mas sim ao que a pessoa faria se estivesse hipoteticamente nessa situação, no entanto o tempo verbal usado é o pretérito. Para complicar mais a questão (_sorry_, reka, mas é melhor ir-se habituando a estas esquisitices do português), '_O que faria ele ali?' _refere-se a uma acção passada, no fundo é o mesmo que  '_O que estava ele ali a fazer?', _mas com uma pequena diferença_. _É que se trata de uma acção que efectivamente se verificou, porque sabemos que a pessoa fez realmente alguma coisa, só não sabemos em concreto o quê e, como isso nos intriga, nos excita a curiosidade, usamos o condicional para dar nota desse sentimento. De resto, o mesmo pode ocorrer com uma acção presente, cujos contornos também desconhecemos e nos intrigam: '_O que fará ele ali?'. _Só que, como a acção é actual e diferentemente do exemplo anterior, usamos o futuro e não o condicional. Em suma, vai-se deparar com muitos casos em que o tempo verbal não corresponde ao tempo da acção: o presente em vez do futuro, por exemplo, como também sucede no espanhol e, de resto, praticamente nas mesmas circunstâncias, pelo que, se souber como fazer essas trocas em castelhano, também as saberá fazer em português (no português europeu, atenção. No do Brasil são menos frequentes, ou talvez até não se verifiquem, pelo que me apercebo, essas trocas do condicional pelo pretérito de que falámos acima )


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> No do Brasil são menos frequentes, ou talvez até não se verifiquem, pelo que me apercebo, essas trocas do condicional pelo pretérito de que falámos acima )


Menos frequentes sim mas, neste caso, usamos, principalmente na linguagem falada:
O que você fazia se a sua mãe chegasse agora?

Outros casos bem frequentes são aqueles onde o pretérito do subjuntivo é muito "complicado" de falar:
Preferiria -> preferia -> Se eu tivesse mais tempo preferia morar fora da cidade.
Quereria -> queria  -> Se eu fosse você não queria que ela voltasse.


----------



## reka39

I think you meant that ‘o que faria ele ali?’ is similar to ‘o que fazia ele ali?’ with the only difference that the first add suspect. Perhaps from  ‘o que fazia ele ali?’ a person expects sb replies describing a situation, with ‘o que faria ele ali?’ a person expects sb replies explaining why he was there… could it be?


----------



## Frajola

from a Braz Port perspective, your question is a big one in that the so-called conditional plays numerous roles, and things only get muddier when you consider the fact that the 'conditional' and the 'imperfect' might at times be used interchangeably.

I primarily read "O que ele faria ali?" either as:

-- It's odd that he should be there. Why is he there? What is he doing there?
or
-- What would he do there, if he was there?

I suggest that from here on out you watch the use of conditional in Portuguese. You are always welcome to ask questions, but being exposed to the language and its forms is probably the best way to wrap your mind around such things.


----------



## englishmania

Here I am again.

I agree.

a) "O que faria ele ali?/O que será que ele estava ali a fazer?" You saw him and you _wonder_ why he _was_ there. It's strange. You're not near him/in the same place. ('past')
"O que fará ele ali?/O que será que ele está ali a fazer?"  You wonder why he _is_ there.  ('present')


b) "O que faria ele nesta situação?" What would he do if ...? (hypothetical situation)



NB: As I've already mentioned, in Portugal we use the _Pret. Imperfeito _a lot instead of the _Condicional,_ so you'd hear, for example, b) "O que fazias nesta situação?".
This is tricky... because we're not talking about something that occurred in the past (pret.imperfeito), rather a hypothetical situation.


----------



## Sandro B.

O que ele faria ali? = What would he do (_if he were in that situation)_?

O que ele fazia ali? = What was he doing (_there_)?

Quanto à questão de usar o imperfeito do indicativo no lugar do condicional, nós não fazemos isso no Brasil, não! Nunca ouvi, pelo menos. Só fazemos uma única vez, como foi falado acima, especialmente com o verbo "querer", onde ninguém falaria "quereria" (soa até estranho), mas sim, "queria".  
"Eu queria muito viajar..." = "Eu gost*aria* muito de viajar..."


----------



## anaczz

Fazemos sim... 

Conhecem O que é que você fazia, de Noel Rosa? (acho que já é de domínio público, não?)

Deitado num trilho de um trem
  Estando amarrado e amordaçado 
  Sabendo que o maquinista
  Não é seu parente
  Nem olha pra frente
  O que é que você _fazia_?
  Eu nesse caso nem me _mexia_
......
......
O que é que _fazia _o senhor?
  Eu nesse caso _matava _o doutor 
  E o que é que a senhora _fazia_? 
  Eu nesse caso _desaparecia_


----------



## Denis555

Sandro, falamos, sim. No Brasil é considerado um linguajar mais do povão, essa troca do condicional (=futuro do pretérito) pelo imperfeito do indicativo, já em Portugal é considerado normal, até ensinam aos estrangeiros nos livros para aprender português. Mas no Brasil é comum na linguagem falada também. Ex.:

- O que é que você fazia se você pegasse sua mulher com outro na cama? (faria)
- Eu matava ela! (mataria)

- Se eu ganhasse na loteria, eu comprava  um carro novo, uma Ferrari e vendia  o meu fusquinha! (compraria... venderia)

Bom, e não vamos nos esquecer do nosso clássico (do YouTube) *Jeremias*!
- Se eu pudesse eu matava mil que eu sou cabra homem! 

 Pronúncia ->/s'eu pudessi eu matarra mil qu'eu sô cab'a homi/


----------



## machadinho

Só do povão? Só na fala? Acho que não. O Érico Verissimo e o Dalton Trevisan, que acabou de ganhar o Prêmio Camões,
usam o imperfeito do indicativo. Já vi no Machado também.



> Eu podia te degolar agora, se quisesse. (Érico Verissimo. _O continente_, primeira parte, p. 70)





> Se viesse, bem que deixava. (Dalton Trevisan. _A polaquinha._ p. 21)
> [...]
> Desde que não a abandonasse. Podia ter suas aventuras. (idem. p. 46)


Mesmo em Machado de Assis aparece muito:


> Se não fosse a necessidade de pôr os meninos em pé, crescidos e homens, espraiava este capítulo. (_Esaú e Jacó._ cap. 27)
> [...]
> Eu, se a obra não estivesse acabada, mudava de título, por mais que me custasse, mas hei de perder o dinheiro que gastei? (cap. 43)


----------



## Istriano

Isso depende muito do dialeto.
Na Bahia, _o que você fazia se_... é muuuito menos comum que_ o que você faria se_...

Às vezes o Google não mente:

"o que você fazia se " site:br   20 ocorrências
"o que você faria se " site:br   1 510 000 ocorrências


Por que a gente fala faria e não fazia? Porque não se  ganha nada falando _fazia_...
As pessoas usam _devia _em vez de _deveria _para falar mais rápido (usando a palavra mais curtinha: devia (2 sílabas) ~ deveria (3 sílabas)).
No caso de _fazia _e _faria_, as duas palavras têm o mesmo número de letras/sílabas...e _faria _é muito menos ambíguo.
Por isso, é raro, se usar _fazia _por _faria_...

A norma coloquial baiana é IA + verbo: _ Se eu pudesse, eu ia viajar mais._ (Mas também usamos muito a forma da norma culta, não soa nada formal: _Se eu pudesse, eu viajaria mais_).
O imperfeito é tolerado com os verbos em -er e -ir: _ Você não devia ter feito isso._ (Mas, _Você não deveria ter feito isso_ é mais usado). (_Você podia me ajudar?_ = estou pedindo ajuda; _você poderia me ajudar se eu lhe pagasse? _= com condições).
Com os verbos em -ar, soa muito ''vulgar'':  _Eu beijava e jogava fora. Eu gostava de saber..._Mas se ouve cada vez mais em população mais humilde por causa das influências cariocas_ (novelas e as músicas funk).
_
Em espanhol também se faz essa troca _(Si tuviera dinero, me compraba una casa nueva), _mas não faz parte da norma culta/formal (semelhante ao que acontece no Brasil*).

---
*Ou seja, o seu uso na língua escrita (jornais, revistas...) é tolerado só no passado:

_Você não devia/deveria ter feito isso.
Ela me disse que chegava/chegaria mais tarde._


----------



## nick1990

Istriano said:


> Com os verbos em -ar, soa muito ''vulgar'':  _Eu beijava e jogava fora. Eu gostava de saber..._Mas se ouve cada vez mais em população mais humilde por causa das influências cariocas_ (novelas e as músicas funk)._


Concordo com tudo, à exceção disso aí. Nada vejo de vulgar. O exemplo é vulgar, mas a construção por si mesma não é.


----------



## Sandro B.

É verdade, vcs estão certos! Eu estava só com o "fazia/faria" na cabeça, e isso particularmente nunca tinha visto/usado, como bem disse o Istriano. Mas tinha me esquecido completamente de quando nós falamos "Eu matava ela", "Não devia ter feito isso" etc. Esqueçam o que eu falei antes.

Mas, de fato, me parece que o único motivo pra isso é agilizar a pronúncia mesmo, dos verbos em -er e -ir. Também acho que soa "estranho" (nem vulgar, mas estranho) fazer isso com os verbos em -ar. Só em brincadeiras com os amigos, por exemplo.


----------



## reka39

Ok, I quite understand the meaning of:
  -          O que ele fazia ali?
  -          O que fará ele ali?
  And why I might hear ‘o que faria ele *nesta* situação’ and ‘o que fazia ele *nesta* situação’ to say ‘what would he do in this situation’.
  I have more ‘problems’ with ‘o que ele faria ali’. 
  Por o utente Sandro B, parece-me que significa que uma pessoa não está numa determinada situação [post #14]; para os utentes lusos [post #9, #13], parece-me que eles com esta frase se referem a alguém que estava numa determinada situação.


----------



## Istriano

Em italiano: _vorrei farti una domanda _e _volevo farti una domanda_ significam o mesmo. O que é que ele faria/fazia nesta situação?


----------



## englishmania

> Por o utente Sandro B, parece-me que significa que uma pessoa não está numa determinada situação [post #14]; para os utentes lusos [post #9, #13], parece-me que eles com esta frase se referem a alguém que estava numa determinada situação.


Significa ambos.  

Imagine que passa de carro e vê alguém que conhece à espera, no passeio, e acha isso estranho. Comenta com quem vai consigo ou pensa apenas: O que faria ele ali?/O que será que ele estava ali a fazer?/Que estaria ele ali a fazer?    (depois de já ter passado pela pessoa, não no momento em que passa).

Outro contexto:   O que faria ele naquela situação?  Ele não está na situação, mas, hipoteticamente, o que faria ele se estivesse?


----------



## reka39

Thanks everyone for your help.
Is that different to say [a] ‘O que faria ele naquela situação?’ and * ‘o que faria/fazia ele nesta situação’? **I think it is.
Em [a] ainda é possivel que ele vá ficar-se ali, em uma hipotética situação, e por isso todos se perguntam o que ele faria. Em  quelquer coisa aconteceu, e todos se perguntam o que ‘ele’ faria se ‘ele’ tivesse sido o protagonista desta situação – mas esta situação já aconteceu. Não è?*


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.
> Is that different to say [a] ‘O que faria ele naquela situação?’ and * ‘o que faria/fazia ele nesta situação’? **I think it is.
> Em [a] ainda é possivel que ele vá ficar-se ali, em uma hipotética situação, e por isso todos se perguntam o que ele faria. Em  quelquer coisa aconteceu, e todos se perguntam o que ‘ele’ faria se ‘ele’ tivesse sido o protagonista desta situação – mas esta situação já aconteceu. Não è?*


*

Parece-me um pouco confusa, a pergunta. Talvez a culpa seja minha (e do modo como esta coisa do faria e do fazia podem ter significados diferentes, dependendo do contexto; e, para complicar mais, o 'fazia' pode fazer de 'faria' e o 'faria' pode fazer de 'fazia'!!)
.
1) Comecemos pelo mais simples, o pretérito imperfeito: 'O que fazia ele (em determinada situação, lugar, etc.)?' - não importa se a situação é esta ou aquela, o que importa é se já aconteceu ou é hipotética. Se é uma situação concreta que já aconteceu(*), significa 'What was he doing (in this situation, or in that situation)?': pode ser 'this situation' ou 'that situation', 'here' ou 'there', etc.; também em inglês não importa, a escolha é 'was doing' porque é uma situação concreta que ambos os interlucotores sabem, a partir do contexto  que já aconteceu (só pela frase em si, isolada, não dá para saber, em português).  

2) O condicional: 'O que faria ele (ali, nesta situação, naquela situação)?' - não importa, mais uma vez, se é esta ou aquela situação, mas sim que ela seja hipotética (on que faria se lá estivesse) - e é o contexto que o determina; pela frase em si, isolada, não dá para saber, em português, embora aparentemente seja, com um 'faria' tão explícito; mas compara depois com caso 4)). Em inglês, a ser então hipotética, fica: 'What would he do (in this, in that situation [whatever, it's hypothetical(?);]


3) o imperfeito a fazer de condicional: 'O que fazia ele (ali, nesta ou naquela situação?' -  Se não é uma situação concreta que já aconteceu(*), coisa que o contexto determina, este 'fazia' é no fundo um 'faria', nós portugueses é que usamos muito o imperfeito em vez do condicional [mas nesse caso é mais provável dizer-se 'O que é que ele fazia...', 'O que podia ele fazer ...', ' O que é que podia / havia ele (de) fazer...'. Em inglês: 'What would he do (in this, in that situation [whatever, it's hypothetical(?);]

4) O condicional a fazer de ... condicional em situaçõe concretas? [não sei classificar isto]: 'O que faria ele (ali, aqui, nesta situação naquela...)?' - não sendo numa situação hipotética (mas sim concreta e que já aconteceu, coisa que só o contexto pode determinar, então este tipo de construção usa-se para exprimir algo como: 'What (the hell) could he be doing (wherever)?', 'What were his intentionos [in that situation that already took place]?', 'What was he up to (in that situation...)?'

*


----------



## reka39

Thanks all! Probably most of my confusion originated from the fact I focused on ‘o que faria ele ali? As a translation of ‘what would he do..?’, while, you prefer use other expression such as ‘o que podia ele fazer..? when to express the same idea with the imperfeito.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.
> Is that different to say [a] ‘O que faria ele naquela situação?’ and * ‘o que faria/fazia ele nesta situação’? **I think it is.
> Em [a] ainda é possivel que ele vá ficar-se ali, em uma hipotética situação, e por isso todos se perguntam o que ele faria. Em  quelquer coisa aconteceu, e todos se perguntam o que ‘ele’ faria se ‘ele’ tivesse sido o protagonista desta situação – mas esta situação já aconteceu. Não è?*


*

Vou-me focar no naquela e nesta, porque me parece ser essa a sua pergunta

O que faria ele naquela situação? 
a) 'o que faria ele' - é sempre hipotético
b) 'naquela situação'- tanto pode ser uma situação hipotética, como passada (naquela situação já ocorrida que estou/estamos a descrever ).

O que faria ele nesta situação?
a) 'o que faria ele' - continua a ser hipotético
b) 'nesta situação' - tanto pode ser uma situação presente (nesta situação que estamos a passar), como passada (nesta situação já ocorrida e que estou/estamos a descrever).*


----------



## reka39

Hello! I have to open again this thread to ask further explainations on this topic. 
1- "gostava de saber se era possível marcar uma consulta para amanhã?" -> if I want to use the Conditional, how does it become? "gostaria de saber se fosse...?"
2- "é pena ela estar a fazer dieta, pois podíamos fazer um pudim de ovos para a sobremesa" -> do they prepare or not the pudim the ovos? I understood that as she is on a diet, they are not going to prepare it as a dessert. Am I right?
thank you.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hello! I have to open again this thread to ask further explainations on this topic.
> 1- "gostava de saber se era possível marcar uma consulta para amanhã?" -> if I want to use the Conditional, how does it become? "gostaria de saber se fosse...?"
> Gostaria de saber se seria/é possível marcar...
> 2- "é pena ela estar a fazer dieta, pois podíamos fazer um pudim de ovos para a sobremesa" -> do they prepare or not the pudim the ovos? I understood that as she is on a diet, they are not going to prepare it as a dessert. Am I right?
> É uma pena ela estar a fazer dieta pois poderíamos fazer um pudim...
> thank you.


----------



## reka39

Thank you for your help, anaczz.
So:
In sentence 1) I can use the conditional presente also for the second part of the sentence.
How is sentence 2) if I want to comment ex-post the fact that we did not prepare pudim de ovos because she is on a diet? (While we are eating all together a fruit salad, somebody says we would had prepared sth different if she was not on a diet)


----------

